# Anyone fancy JCB on 1st July?



## IanM (Jun 2, 2021)

I was on the reserve list for the DEBRA golf day at JCB on July 1st, booked out within minutes, so missed out.  

But, would you believe it?  Just had a call to say they've had a cancellation!!  It's £250 per person, 11am shotgun start....  Includes food and prizes... and a charity auction too.

I've just emailed my usual PPs to see who is free, sure they won't all be.  In the event of spaces, anyone on here fancy it?

...retreats to a safe distance...


----------



## 2blue (Jun 2, 2021)

Sorry......  got a Charity team game at Scarcroft GC @ £20 a man.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm free at the moment but you wouldn't want to be starting too close to the 17th!! Need time to warm up!!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 2, 2021)

I could well be up for this. Let me know if any of your PP’s can’t play.


----------



## Crow (Jun 2, 2021)

The course is too long for wooden woods, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to afford it.


----------



## IanM (Jun 2, 2021)

Get your money ready Steve,  no one has replied yet!   (I owe you one for signing me in at Stoneham)


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			Get your money ready Steve,  no one has replied yet!   (I owe you one for signing me in at Stoneham)
		
Click to expand...

I need to check the work calendar when back in on Friday, so can confirm then. 

Signing you in at Stoneham sounds like a fair swap 😂😂


----------



## IanM (Jun 2, 2021)

I need to pay on Friday,  so please be swift!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 2, 2021)

I fancy it, cash waiting if you need someone and get no better offers!


----------



## karlcole (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi mate,

Bit late to the party but im also up for this and have the cash waiting.

Cheers,


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 3, 2021)

I am available as previously stated


----------



## IanM (Jun 3, 2021)

Stuck on a Programme Board for much of today without access to my messages... so apologies for silence.  Will get this sorted later this afternoon.   (lucky the work laptop accesses the Forum!)


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 3, 2021)

Ian, work looks a bit tricky to get the day off, so as you have 3 others who can play I’ll back out now to now cause any complications.


----------



## The Lion (Jun 3, 2021)

I’d love to join you, but that green fee is ridiculous. Hope you have a great day though - and do post lots of pics!


----------



## IanM (Jun 3, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Ian, work looks a bit tricky to get the day off, so as you have 3 others who can play I’ll back out now to now cause any complications.
		
Click to expand...

Shame, but thanks for the clarity!   



The Lion said:



			I’d love to join you, but that green fee is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, but if you have another way in, I'd be happy to use it and this includes a decent donation to a great charity  



Jamesbrown said:



			I fancy it, cash waiting if you need someone and get no better offers!
		
Click to expand...

@Jamesbrown   Tried to message you, but it doesn't let me...

@Bigfoot @karlcole  you are in - message sent!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 3, 2021)

Have now replied. Many thanks.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 3, 2021)

IanM said:



			Shame, but thanks for the clarity!  



Possibly, but if you have another way in, I'd be happy to use it and this includes a decent donation to a great charity  



@Jamesbrown   Tried to message you, but it doesn't let me...

@Bigfoot @karlcole  you are in - message sent!
		
Click to expand...

Had a look and think I’ve sorted it.


----------



## IanM (Jun 3, 2021)

Tried to add you to the orig message James, did you get it??


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 3, 2021)

IanM said:



			Tried to add you to the orig message James, did you get it??
		
Click to expand...

Got it, replied, sent money. 

Many many many thanks. Included my mobile number if needed. 

I’m at work currently and phone has to stay in car so sorry for late reply.


----------



## IanM (Jun 3, 2021)

That's ok...I sometimes visit a "place" where all my "devices" are taken off me!  

Funds received, many thanks... look forward to meeting you.... as my mate says, "bring your A Game, and wine gums!"


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 3, 2021)

IanM said:



			That's ok...I sometimes visit a "place" where all my "devices" are taken off me!  

Funds received, many thanks... look forward to meeting you.... as my mate says, "bring your A Game, and wine gums!"
		
Click to expand...

Make room for your new JCB towel with your name stitched in! Should receive one on arrival. It’s like a badge of honour round my parts! 

I better bring my A game it’s £13.88 a hole😂


----------



## IanM (Jun 3, 2021)

I wonder if we'll get the towels on a charity day?  I hope we don't go off 17th in the shotgun!!


----------



## karlcole (Jun 3, 2021)

All paid guys. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 3, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Make room for your new JCB towel with your name stitched in! Should receive one on arrival. It’s like a badge of honour round my parts!

I better bring my A game it’s £13.88 a hole😂
		
Click to expand...

More shots means you see more of the course and therefore, better value!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 3, 2021)

IanM said:



			I wonder if we'll get the towels on a charity day?  I hope we don't go off 17th in the shotgun!!
		
Click to expand...

I reckon they would do well to auction off the early hole starts before everyone tees off.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 3, 2021)

When You said £250 for JCB thought that was the price to buy a JCB. Must be some course. Hope it goes well


----------



## IanM (Jun 3, 2021)

Charity day price. There is no green fee rate,  but I guess when we discover the members guest rate, we'll puff a bit!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 3, 2021)

IanM said:



			Charity day price. There is no green fee rate,  but I guess when we discover the members guest rate, we'll puff a bit!
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think you want to know the guest rate!  But it’s less than you think. 

But I’m not grumbling, I’m very excited!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2021)

Full report with pictures please guys, have a great time.


----------



## IanM (Jun 4, 2021)

About 50p for guests and free beer 8 bet!!

Well, we pass this way but once eh? 

 Actually,  when you hear about what the charity does, you be blown away.


----------



## karlcole (Jun 4, 2021)

Really grateful for the opportunity for this. I don't know anyone who works for JCB so this is almost a money cant buy experience. Thanks again and i look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## NoLayingUp (Jun 16, 2021)

It's honestly a phenomenal course and experience from the second you drive through the gate. The staff are incredible, friendly and welcoming. As are the practice facilities, restaurant (great breakfast) and the greens are the best I've ever played. One for the memory books chaps that's for sure! Recommendation: Don't play off the black tees! Hope you all have a good day there!


----------



## IanM (Jun 16, 2021)

No idea about the tees, but it is a shotgun start... not sure I fancy the 17th for the opener! 

Bu they, it's best 2 from 4... I am playing with some right good golfers!


----------



## NoLayingUp (Jun 16, 2021)

IanM said:



			No idea about the tees, but it is a shotgun start... not sure I fancy the 17th for the opener! 

Bu they, it's best 2 from 4... I am playing with some right good golfers!
		
Click to expand...

no doubt you’ll have a great day Ian 👍🏼 Hope the suns out for you!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 17, 2021)

IanM said:



			No idea about the tees, but it is a shotgun start... not sure I fancy the 17th for the opener! 

Bu they, it's best 2 from 4... I am playing with some right good golfers!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure you know what you are letting yourself in for !!  Reds on the 17th if it is your first hole I think !!


----------



## IanM (Jun 18, 2021)

I guess if a couple of you want to "drag up" to go off forward tees, who am I to judge?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2021)

Good luck 😬


----------



## IanM (Jun 25, 2021)

Piece o'cake!!  Nip round there several under


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 25, 2021)

IanM said:



			Piece o'cake!!  Nip round there several under 

Click to expand...

😂
Make sure you take some pics to post & a write up after.
Enjoy.


----------



## IanM (Jun 25, 2021)

....bag will be full of golf balls, no room for a camera!

Yep...Will be doing a write up


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 26, 2021)

Playing there on 6 July. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## IanM (Jun 26, 2021)

Crikey. JCB are doing a Woking on us.  No big gatherings.

But, we can play another July date. Aiming for 5th July. One of the guys can't make it, anyone else interested?

Its not a shotgun start now...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 26, 2021)

IanM said:



			Crikey. JCB are doing a Woking on us.  No big gatherings.

But, we can play another July date. Aiming for 5th July. One of the guys can't make it, anyone else interested?

Its not a shotgun start now...
		
Click to expand...

I am if the spot is still free. Just PM'd you


----------



## DRW (Jun 28, 2021)

The course and clubhouse are cracking, its has some of the best green complex's I have played on.

1st is a great hole to start from. 16, 17 and 18 are a great finish to the course. 18 is a hard hole, save some energy for that one!

Hope the weather is good and you have a cracking day.


----------



## richart (Jun 28, 2021)

Having watched Rick Shiels play it, all I can say is good luck.


----------



## IanM (Jun 28, 2021)

richart said:



			Having watched Rick Shiels play it, all I can say is good luck.

Click to expand...

I thought the same!   Classic example of going for the day out, the "tick it off the list" thing and relegating worries about your score to the back of the queue.


----------



## IanM (Jul 2, 2021)

Check your WhatsApp chaps... time for Monday confirmed!!


----------



## IanM (Jul 5, 2021)

Live from 7th tee.

Its AWESOME!

Karl...I've got your towel!!


----------



## karlcole (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi Ian, What towel??


----------



## IanM (Jul 5, 2021)

They didn't know you'd been replaced   so did you a bag towel with your name on.  So I have it.  Will have to get it to you some how


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 5, 2021)

karlcole said:



			Hi Ian, What towel??
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Karl, they didn't swap your name for mine. I've got your towel now, gonna have to change my name by deed poll 😜


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 10, 2021)

what a great course. It is a BIG, long course, with some steep walks. Fantastic green complexes, which were running at 12 on Tuesday, at least in the morning, despite the horrendous weather that we had. As DRW siad, 16 to 18 is an awesome finish and 1 a fantastic opener. Maybe 8 is the only slightly weak hole and there may well be changes in the future. We played off yellows at about 6600, although did one or two from further back. At 7300+ off the back - and with several tiger tees that are not even on the card, I suspect most scratch handicappers would struggle to break 80 - it is a very hard course! 

Jump at the chance to play if you ever get a chance


----------



## DaveR (Jul 10, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			what a great course. It is a BIG, long course, with some steep walks. Fantastic green complexes, which were running at 12 on Tuesday, at least in the morning, despite the horrendous weather that we had. As DRW siad, 16 to 18 is an awesome finish and 1 a fantastic opener. Maybe 8 is the only slightly weak hole and there may well be changes in the future. We played off yellows at about 6600, although did one or two from further back. At 7300+ off the back - and with several tiger tees that are not even on the card, I suspect most scratch handicappers would struggle to break 80 - it is a very hard course!

Jump at the chance to play if you ever get a chance
		
Click to expand...

It's only worth playing if it's an inland links 😉


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 11, 2021)

IanM said:



			That's ok...I sometimes visit a "place" where all my "devices" are taken off me!  

Funds received, many thanks... look forward to meeting you.... as my mate says, "bring your A Game, and wine gums!"
		
Click to expand...

But have you tried Clairs Cake Shop


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## AAC (Aug 4, 2021)

Wow, that looks stunning and very difficult !!


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 4, 2021)

AAC said:



			Wow, that looks stunning and very difficult !!
		
Click to expand...

It would not be a fun course for high handicappers! Very tough and a very long walk! We walked as a 4 ball and was near 5.5 hours from clubhouse to clubhouse with 15m at halfway hut and nobody infant or behind


----------



## AAC (Aug 4, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			It would not be a fun course for high handicappers! Very tough and a very long walk! We walked as a 4 ball and was near 5.5 hours from clubhouse to clubhouse with 15m at halfway hut and nobody infant or behind
		
Click to expand...

From the video I guess the yardages were off the back tees (as 3 Par 5's exceeded 600 yards), it did appear that there was a good range of tee's to suit most abilites, it still looked hard though.  I would love to play it someday, shame I no longer deal with JCB


----------



## IanM (Aug 4, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			It would not be a fun course for high handicappers! Very tough and a very long walk! We walked as a 4 ball and was near 5.5 hours from clubhouse to clubhouse with 15m at halfway hut and nobody infant or behind
		
Click to expand...

We had a buggy and were glad of it!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2021)

AAC said:



			Wow, that looks stunning and very difficult !!
		
Click to expand...

Too tough for me.....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 5, 2021)

Watching that video brought back some great memories from a fantastic day. I was high on that round for at least a week after, partly for shooting under handicap but absolutely because I parred the 17th, the buzz was awesome.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 6, 2021)

For anyone interested in seeing how it's played, the Rose Ladies Series played there yesterday, highlights are on SKY on Monday afternoon. According to SKY they will also be available on the SKY Sports Youtube channel too, although not published yet.


----------



## IanM (Aug 6, 2021)

Save up your pennies Bry, I will see if I can get back in next year!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 9, 2021)

Just watched the Rose Series "highlights", which mainly consisted of putts, putts and more putts. Quite disappointed that they didn't really show the course with very few shots from the tee and virtually no shots into the green.


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2021)

Word for word what I said.  Was looking forward to some landscapes


----------



## IanM (Dec 1, 2021)

Just had a word from the the charity... the 2022 Event at JCB is in June (There are two days 21st and 22nd)   The bad news is that it has gone up to £300.   (Inflation, plus this year will have the meal etc after)

Any takers??????????????????   Let me know... I am very tempted as it is was very good, although it is lots of cash!!


----------



## Cake (Dec 1, 2021)

IanM said:



			Just had a word from the the charity... the 2022 Event at JCB is in June (There are two days 21st and 22nd)   The bad news is that it has gone up to £300.   (Inflation, plus this year will have the meal etc after)

Any takers??????????????????   Let me know... I am very tempted as it is was very good, although it is lots of cash!!
		
Click to expand...

Would definitely put my name down for this… was jealous of you doing it this year.

Cheers,
Cake


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 1, 2021)

IanM said:



			Just had a word from the the charity... the 2022 Event at JCB is in June (There are two days 21st and 22nd)   The bad news is that it has gone up to £300.   (Inflation, plus this year will have the meal etc after)

Any takers??????????????????   Let me know... I am very tempted as it is was very good, although it is lots of cash!!
		
Click to expand...

I would be very tempted to play again as a cracking course


----------



## Ethan (Dec 2, 2021)

The website has some good images of holes. Looks great, better than Centurion, for example.


----------



## IanM (Dec 2, 2021)

Crikey... it says on their site that it is fully booked already... mind you, we got in this year as a reserve team.   I've written for confirmation and I'll update this as soon as I know.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			Just had a word from the the charity... the 2022 Event at JCB is in June (There are two days 21st and 22nd)   The bad news is that it has gone up to £300.   (Inflation, plus this year will have the meal etc after)

Any takers??????????????????   Let me know... I am very tempted as it is was very good, although it is lots of cash!!
		
Click to expand...

Much as I enjoyed it this year, at £300  think I'll pass.


----------



## IanM (Dec 2, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Much as I enjoyed it this year, at £300  think I'll pass. 

Click to expand...

I was sort of relieved when I saw they were fully booked....   although if I get offered a space, I might go anyway!

Although, if I get @PNWokingham into JCB, I might be able to blag another member's guest round at Wokingham Muni


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 2, 2021)

This reminds me....I must invite my BiL for a round at my place. (he works for JCB and has promised to reciprocate one day  )


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 2, 2021)

Too much for me to repeat the day. Good course but there are others I haven't played yet.


----------



## IanM (Dec 3, 2021)

Apparently they offered up places at their last event of the year and they all went... however, they told me that they expect dropouts when they send the invoices!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 4, 2021)

If you don’t fill the spots with people who haven’t been I’ll go again. 
Didn’t quite get the full experience last time with missing breakfast sat at Morrisons.


----------



## howbow88 (Dec 26, 2021)

Rick Shiels has been there more times than Tiger Woods has been to strip clubs. From the videos he has put out, it looks very meh to me except for the 17th... 

But then I have also played another very exclusive course (name rhymes with Leaverhook) and thought it was massively underwhelming.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 26, 2021)

howbow88 said:



			Rick Shiels has been there more times than Tiger Woods has been to strip clubs. From the videos he has put out, it looks very meh to me except for the 17th...

But then I have also played another very exclusive course (name rhymes with Leaverhook) and thought it was massively underwhelming.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to try Beaverbrook but drove in through the course - you probably see at least half - and first impressions were unexciting. But I still want to play! But JCB is superb and one of the very best modern courses in the country.


----------



## IanM (Dec 26, 2021)

Jcb requires a long motorway run, an overnight stop and a pricey green fee.

I'd play again without hesitation.


----------

